# Ode to Sublingual Vitamin B complex.



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Last weekend, I bought a vitamin B complex sublingual. It is in liquid form, and I am taking it three times a day. I have to say that I am feeling calmer than I have in a while. Thank you to the person who suggested this on the board. I used to take Vitamin B complex in pill form. I notice a big difference with the sublingual. I believe it goes right into your blood system. I felt it a lot quicker. I feel less foggy minded, a bit more grounded, and I am feeling remnants of my old self returning. If you haven't tried this yet, I highly recommend it. I am grateful.


----------



## MimiCat100 (Aug 4, 2010)

2deepathinker said:


> Last weekend, I bought a vitamin B complex sublingual. It is in liquid form, and I am taking it three times a day. I have to say that I am feeling calmer than I have in a while. Thank you to the person who suggested this on the board. I used to take Vitamin B complex in pill form. I notice a big difference with the sublingual. I believe it goes right into your blood system. I felt it a lot quicker. I feel less foggy minded, a bit more grounded, and I am feeling remnants of my old self returning. If you haven't tried this yet, I highly recommend it. I am grateful.


----------



## MimiCat100 (Aug 4, 2010)

thank you for this information. I just bought vitamin B complex today but if it doesn't help I'm going to but the sublingual Vitamin B


----------



## DrakeDrizzy (Jun 5, 2010)

I agree - my second day using sublingual and I feel like the anxiety part of my derealization has subsided... I usually don't like saying things too early just incase u hear back from me tomorrow and I got thrown in the loony bin... Lol

What a life...


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i am glad you have found it to be helpful.


----------



## DrakeDrizzy (Jun 5, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> i am glad you have found it to be helpful.


Gonna try a few more suppliments you recommended.


----------

